# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  russian through children's books?

## intravet

So i checked google and browsed over this forum and am looking for some free russian childrens books. The ones I found I had to buy. I know as much as a 1st grader, if that, so figure starting where they start may help. Anyone know of any kind of starter books like this? Anna Karenina is turning out to be a bit advanced.

----------


## Milanya1

http://www.lib.ru/TALES/

----------


## intravet

wow, fast and just what i was looking for 
спасибо

----------


## DDT

http://www.solnet.ee/skazki/825.html http://murzilka.org

----------

